

Default Arguments in C - kachnuv_ocasek
http://lefteris.realintelligence.net/?p=593

======
udp
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3603452>

(polite way of saying this was already submitted only 12 days ago)

~~~
rcfox
And 18 days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3579442>

